# help please !



## kerri1993 (Oct 16, 2014)

abdominal pains for the last 6 years constant. (I can't remember a day where I felt healthy). I have been diagnosed with PCOS, and IBS. I've been in and out of hospital with the same pain, I had my appendix removed last year as I was rushed into hospital with suspected appendicitis. I had a scan on the 17th September this year as previously I had another scan in hospital which showed I had a large cyst inside my ovary which was bleeding. On this scan (17th) everything was fine but they couldn't see my left ovary due to loads of fluids. The last few days, I've had constant chronic pain on the left hand side of my tummy and the left lower abdominal and the right lower abdominal. Its stabbing and burning and everytime I bend down, cough, sneeze I'm crying in pain. I can't get comfortable. I feel sick all the time, and my belly swells like I'm 8 months pregnant. Every time I go to the doctors they just give me rubbish painkillers & all the painkillers I'm taking aren't taking it away. I've been on the sofa curled up in pain for days & I can't get warm. Any ideas or advice please? I can't start work either as I can't physically go because of the pain, or I go & get sent home . I just want my life back. Thank you.


----------



## sgethard (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello, I under stand your problem and I noticed nobody replied to you so here's my advise to you. I do not have IBS but my wife does. I see first hand what kind of hell she is going through. I found this chat line yesterday and I noticed a lot of people whith the same symptoms and some with different. I think it would be in your best intrest to go through the blogs that are posted on here and and read everybody's story. Pick out the a couple that fit your same symptoms and use the information that is working for them. Here's the catch everybody's body is different so what works for them might not work for you.! This was and still is a painful process of elimination. Gluten free diet seems to work if you can find where they sell those products. Exercise is good. Not all fresh veggies are good for her so you have to do process of elimination with just about everything. Try to get a book as a guide what to stay away from because there is no point of trying something that you know will hurt you. Fried food worst thing out there. Use a litte bit of olive oil when cooking. All dairy hurts her bad. Go with lactose free milk or goat milk. There are gluten free cheeses out there. Rice flour seems ok. She can't have wheat in any form. Always ask manager of the grocery store what kind of gluten free stuff they have and where it is. We went to every store in a 15-20 mile radius looking for stuff she can eat. Not one store has everything she can eat. What we do also is cut out the box label on items that dosn't hurt her and bring them to the local store and ask the manager to order that product for us. They always want to help. So these are a few tips I hope it will help you in some way. This is a very serious problem and I have the deepest sympathy for anyone who has it. I sure do hope this helps you. This seems to be a wealth of information on this site from what I've seen so far and I only signed up yesterday. Wish I found this sooner. I plan to check everyday to keep up with the blogs and see what she can try and or do to make her life just a little bit better. Good Luck and I hope you can find a sort of system that works for you.


----------

